# Sixth Officer Killed This Year In Jamaica



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

There are no leads yet into Saturday night's fatal shooting of another law enforcement officer.

Inspector Marlon Harper, 37, died early Sunday morning after he was shot in Moreton Park, St. Andrew.

He is the sixth policeman killed this year.

Inspector Harper who was attached to the Scenes of Crime Department at the CIB Headquarters was shot about 10:40pm.

The police report that Inspector Harper and two family members were at Moreton Terrace conducting business when two men armed with guns attacked them.

Inspector Harper challenged the gunmen and was shot in the abdomen. 

His attackers escaped but it is believed that one of them was shot and injured as there was a trail of blood leading away from the premises. 

The injured Inspector was taken to the University Hospital of the West Indies where he died around 2:30am Sunday.

Meanwhile, National Security Minister Colonel Trevor MacMillan has condemned the killing and has also assured Inspector Harper's family that the government would give them its full support.

Colonel MacMillan is calling on persons who may have witnessed the incident to pass the information on to the police by calling 1-1-9 or Operation Kingfish at 8-1-1. 

Late last week Constable Ricardo Frater of the Organised Crime Investigation Division was shot and injured as he walked in Portmore in St. Catherine.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

So much for the argument that pot makes you calm and passive.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Maybe they ran out of Doritos?


----------

